# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Мыльные орехи

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я тут купила мыльных орехов на пробу!
Довольна! Правда, еще на сильных загрязнениях не опробовала, но на средних - отлично!

Единственная прям проблема. Они из этого мешочка хлопкового в машинку высыпаются. А она ж и засориться может. Уж затягиваю как могу. Больше ни у кого такой проблемы нет?

А также вопрос. Что с ними еще можно делать помимо стирки? Волосы-лицо мыть можно? Как вы это делаете?

----------


## kazangi

я мешочек и затягиваю и еще и веревочки завязываю, ничего не высыпается. И орехи - это вещь, да!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Чтобы мешочек не развязывался, я веревочки несколькими узлами затягиваю! Мне их даже сложно бывает потом развязать, когда надо орехи старые высыпать, а новые положить.

Помимо машинной стирки я орехами стираю вручную и мою посуду, точнее отваром из орехов. Заливаю пару горстей орехов примерно литром кипятка, настаиваю некоторое время. Потом сливаю отвар в банку и использую для мытья посуды. А оставшиеся орехи снова заливаю кипятком и снова настаиваю. И так пока не надоест Точнее - пока орехи не перестанут мылиться. Потому использованные выкидываю в огород (если дело на даче). Кстати, летом в жару на даче у меня отвар довольно быстро зацветал. НО при этом не терял своих отмывающих свойств. Мыться таким отваром, конечно, уже неприятно. А посуду мыть отлично. Кстати, жир отмывает даже в холодной воде! (почти реклама ферри получилась  )
Свеженьким отваром можно помыть детей, помыть себе волосы или помыться целиком , а потом тем что осталось бельишко вручную постирать (опять же эконом вариант для дачи)
Еще этим же отваром, который остался после мытья посуды, я мою раковину и близлежащие поверхности!

Отвар и сами орехи - хорошее удобрение и экологичное средство борьбы с вредителями. Отваром можно опрыскивать капусту от улиток, а картошку от колорадских жуков. И далее по списку - насколько огорода хватает!

Это то, что с ходу приходит на ум из собственного опыта. Может, еще что вспомню, тогда напишу!

----------


## yakudza

Из чего же сделаны эти волшебные орехи?

----------


## kazangi

Самое натуральное и совершенно безопасное чистящее средство растет на дереве. Плоды Sapindus ("индийское мыло"), легко могут заменить стиральные порошки и практически любые моющие средства в вашем доме. Внешне они очень похожи на орехи и содержат до 40% cапонинов - натуральных, природных пенообразоватей. Именно это вещество, выделяясь при контакте с водой, позволяет жидкости проникать глубоко в структуру ткани и очищать ее. Сапонины полностью разлагаются в окружающей среде и, в отличие от мыла, не создают щелочной реакции. 

Эти чудо-орешки не новое понятие. Они известны по всему миру под разными названиями, такими как, мыльные орехи, мыльная ягода, моечные орехи, шелуха мыльной ягоды, Рита (Хинди) скорлупа, и еще много других. На самом деле, мыльные орехи - это высушенная скорлупа (или мякоть) мыльной ягоды. В Индии, Тибете, Пакистане и др. странах востока они используют с незапамятных времен в качестве средства для стирки, мыла для личной гигиены, чистящего средства. Также с помощью мыльных орешек лечат различные кожные заболевания, такие как, перхоть, потеря волос, прыщи, воспаления и пятна на коже. 

Научные сведения о сапонине появились совсем недавно. Согласно исследованиям ученых, это вещество не вызывает аллергии и дерматитов, а благодаря присущим ему чистящим, антибактериальным и противогрибковым свойствам, способности поглощать запахи, и натуральной мягкости, оно может служить удивительно безопасным и в то же время очень эффективным моющим и дезинфицирующим средством, как для личной гигиены так и для разнообразных хозяйственных дел. Одним словом, с мыльными орехами хорошо не только стирать, делать влажную уборку и мыть посуду, но и принимать ванну, мыть волосы и ухаживать за телом. Поскольку мыльные орехи полностью растительного происхождения, не токсичны, не имеют синтетических добавок, они не нанесут вред окружающей среде или человеческому здоровью даже в очень отдаленном будущем. Поразительно, но большинство высоко токсичных синтетических химикатов в наших домах могут быть забыты навсегда.

----------


## Ramadana

пожалуйста, подскажите, где взять в Калуге эти чудо-мыльные орехи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????  ????????????

----------


## yakudza

в "Мамином Экомагазине" на Кирова. У нас есть тема такая в этом же разделе

----------


## Ramadana

yakudza, спасибо

----------

